# Honda HSS928ATD vs ariens pro 28 rapid track vs ariens plantium rapid track



## Swilson0818 (Sep 5, 2021)

Good afternoon.

Looking to upgrade the snow blower this year and I've narrowed it down the three units Honda HSS928ATD vs ariens pro 28 rapid track vs ariens plantium track. 

All three units are top of line. I've always been a Honda fan but figured I'd ask the experts. I the last house on a dead end street so I get all the plowed stuff in from of my house and driveway. 

What's your thoughts on the three units.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would also add the Toro track machine to your list.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Which ever ariens track or wheel model you choose when it comes down to ease of turning, balance and the relaxation while using, ariens has it all over Honda, I owned a brand new 1332 ATD Honda last winter, I love the motor but thats it, I sold it in the winter, first of all you need to use levers to turn it and the track models do not turn that easy, you have to help them a lot, do you're self a favor and test out an ariens platinum you will be amazed compared to Honda how light it feels and easy to maneuver around


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I had assumed that trigger steering would make it easy to turn. Guess I am wrong.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Also you're way to busy with steering levers, electric chute control and the hydrostatic drive speed lever all while you're trying to bull it around a turn


----------



## Swilson0818 (Sep 5, 2021)

That still seems easier then muscling around a two wheel setup with a crank chute controller and mechanical gearing changes. But I'll still be looking into it all.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

I never tried the wheel model but still has steering levers


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> I never tried the wheel model but still has steering levers





Swilson0818 said:


> That still seems easier then muscling around a two wheel setup with a crank chute controller and mechanical gearing changes. But I'll still be looking into it all.





Swilson0818 said:


> That still seems easier then muscling around a two wheel setup with a crank chute controller and mechanical gearing changes. But I'll still be looking into it all.





Swilson0818 said:


> That still seems easier then muscling around a two wheel setup with a crank chute controller and mechanical gearing changes. But I'll still be looking into it all.





Swilson0818 said:


> That still seems easier then muscling around a two wheel setup with a crank chute controller and mechanical gearing changes. But I'll still be looking into it all.


Thats just it the new Ariens wheel or track models are so easy to turn today nothing like the old ones, and they also have hydrostatic transmissions, and no I'm not a Ariens salesman just a blue-collar worker 64 years old that's been there


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Like I said try one at a dealer before you buy


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a wheeled HSS928awd, my first snowblower (wheeled/battery start 2015). I like the finger tip steering. Initially, I forgot to use it and the machine does have to be man-handled a bit. With the levers, the machine turns easily. The electric chute works fine, I've never had a mechanical one. The Honda has a great engine and starts every time, even after sitting for 8 months in the shed. That's really why I got the Honda. Their engines are reliable. Look at all the aftermarket machines that use the Honda motor!

I think the advice to try before you buy is a good one, if you can find one this year. The pandemic has kept a lot of snowblowers from being manufactured. If you are thinking about getting a new one, you may have problems finding one to buy. So, this is an early start for you! Go out this week and make your calls and visits and see if you can find a Honda or an Ariens. Good luck!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

A friend of mine gave up his Honda 928 for a brand arien 420 ( not sure the model. it has 6 speeds. 

trouble is it is a wheeled unit and he has a steep driveway. he was so excited about the purchase i did not have the heart to say anything. 

Perhaps it will be fine.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> A friend of mine gave up his Honda 928 for a brand arien 420 ( not sure the model. it has 6 speeds.
> 
> trouble is it is a wheeled unit and he has a steep driveway. he was so excited about the purchase i did not have the heart to say anything.
> 
> Perhaps it will be fine.


The 22s have LEDs, a tracked Compact model and some have 12 inch lights on the Auger housing, You can see them at  www.snowblowersource.com


----------



## Swilson0818 (Sep 5, 2021)

I have a new Honda 1332 at work I'll have to play with as well.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Swilson0818 said:


> I have a new Honda 1332 at work I'll have to play with as well.


You got it!


----------



## Swilson0818 (Sep 5, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> You got it!


Too bad it's a vendors and I can't take it home hahaha


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> I had assumed that trigger steering would make it easy to turn. Guess I am wrong.


NOT wrong... After 4 years with my HSS1332AATD I couldn't be happier with it. It's VERY easy to turn with the levers and gas strut to lift the augers. Huge improvement from the HS80K1TAS I had for 30+ years before it.

Here's a clip showing a 180 turn:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not for nothing, but a wheeled unit with a differential, in neutral, will spin 360 in place, .... as well as under power, swing around 360 as well.

I never owned a track machine, as I never had a need for it, but I am sure people have there needs for one in some circumstances.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> I never owned a track machine, as I never had a need for it, but I am sure people have there needs for one in some circumstances.


After 4 years of experience, I find myself constantly adjusting the auger height on my HSS1332AATD. I use the height adjust virtually every time I turn at the end of a pass (I can spin in place) and whenever I get to the end of a run where I then back up. It's just super handy. I also have an asphalt driveway, granite walkway/patio blocks, gravel drive in front of and beside my barn, and several long walks across the lawn to the oil fill and the back doors. It's great to be able to adjust the height on the fly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Although my drive, as well as the neighbors I do are paved, I have gotten to be quite the expert going over grass areas without any further adjustments, as my lower garage where my shop is is in the back end of my property, and I always make a path around my house for emergencies as well..


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

RIT333 said:


> I would also add the Toro track machine to your list.


Don't get in a hurry to add the Toro PowerTrax. Let's see if they fixed the "first year" issues.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Oneacer said:


> Not for nothing, but a wheeled unit with a differential, in neutral, will spin 360 in place, .... as well as under power, swing around 360 as well.
> 
> I never owned a track machine, as I never had a need for it, but I am sure people have there needs for one in some circumstances.


The two RapidTracks he is referencing will also both spin 360 in place - with one hand.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Oneacer said:


> Not for nothing, but a wheeled unit with a differential, in neutral, will spin 360 in place, .... as well as under power, swing around 360 as well.
> 
> I never owned a track machine, as I never had a need for it, but I am sure people have there needs for one in some circumstances.


My 82 270lb large frame Cub Cadet with a differential easily spins in place in neutral especially with the roller skids.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> I had assumed that trigger steering would make it easy to turn. Guess I am wrong.


I have the latest model Honda hss928CTD track drive and have no problem maneuvering it all. Its easy with the trigger steering period. With a bit of a snow base, i dont even need to use the tigger steering. The ease of the adjustable auger height makes it super versatile and easy to use. It becomes intuitive right away.

i also have an ariens SHO deluxe 28 wheeled unit and have checked out the tracked offerings from Ariens as well. Some people do not like the adjustment from wheeled to track mode at all. Just saying. You won’t have to look hard to find comments on it either. It’s a matter or preference.

The one thing I will put out there again is my 928 turns easily and it is one hell of a versatile machine.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Swilson0818 said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> Looking to upgrade the snow blower this year and I've narrowed it down the three units Honda HSS928ATD vs ariens pro 28 rapid track vs ariens plantium track.
> 
> ...


Hello 👋 I have a 32 “ Ariens Professional RapidTrak Snowblower it’s so easy to use turns around and is fast just like a wheel snowblower that’s why I bought this RapidTrak Snowblower 🙋🏾‍♂️ This past March I was lucky 🍀 to found and bought a New HONDA HSS928ATD SNOWBLOWER haven’t used it yet , but looking forward to seeing how easy or Hard this Honda Track machine is 😎


----------



## Snowboarder (Dec 24, 2021)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> Hello 👋 I have a 32 “ Ariens Professional RapidTrak Snowblower it’s so easy to use turns around and is fast just like a wheel snowblower that’s why I bought this RapidTrak Snowblower 🙋🏾‍♂️ This past March I was lucky 🍀 to found and bought a New HONDA HSS928ATD SNOWBLOWER haven’t used it yet , but looking forward to seeing how easy or Hard this Honda Track machine is 😎
> View attachment 181518


What’s the verdict? I am deciding between the two machines you have and would love you input.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I looked at some of the Toro reviews and would not recommend a track unit. Seems iffy on the system and a lot of negatives. Might be out of date and solved but, while I like Toro, be weary.

I never ran an Ariens so have no view there. 

Per Tabor, the Honda HSS track will spin on a dime, you just have to use the Strut adjust (I have skids on the way and hope that will lesson how much but its not an issue, just have to learn how to manage it)

. While the Yamaha was a wonder, there are things the Honda does better, you can see the curb blow back I can do now. Struggle with the Yamaha, the Honda just eats through it. Helps maintain the road width in front of the house (the neighbor across from us keep their moved back but they can't get to the curb like I can with the Honda). 

First pick is back to the curb second one is the 2.5 feet the grader back is on each side


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Although my drive, as well as the neighbors I do are paved, I have gotten to be quite the expert going over grass areas without any further adjustments, as my lower garage where my shop is is in the back end of my property, and I always make a path around my house for emergencies as well..


You do become an expert with the machine you got, and I believe most machines can be truly nice to use when you find out how to use them. They are all different. With my Yamaha 1070 / 1028 I used it in its float mode on the gravel and balanced it to avoid trouble. Worked fine. Looking forward to try this with my Ariens track but not quite sure how I will actually work it out. Soon.


----------

